# Ubuntu 11.04 Window issues



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 27, 2012)

Last night I was fooling around with Ubuntu. I installed Compiz to get the 3D Cube effect. After selecting the desktop option for the Desktop Cube, and answering yes to to enable Open GL, window does not display properly. For example: title bar don't display and open, close, and minimize are gone..... help!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 27, 2012)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Last night I was fooling around with Ubuntu. I installed Compiz to get the 3D Cube effect. After selecting the desktop option for the Desktop Cube, and answering yes to to enable Open GL, window does not display properly. For example: title bar don't display and open, close, and minimize are gone..... help!



have you tried to install the graphic cards driver ?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 27, 2012)

Best would be switching back from Compiz to Metacity, but I forgot how. Best google it.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 27, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> have you tried to install the graphic cards driver ?



Yeah, they are installed. I have the ATI Catalyst control center. I just reversed my steps and disabled Open GL  now everything is back to normal. I wish I could get the 3D cube desktop


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 27, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Best would be switching back from Compiz to Metacity, but I forgot how. Best google it.



Thanks! I was trying to figure out what was the default window manager's name


----------



## temp02 (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you have "Window Decorations" on (also on Compiz config)?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 27, 2012)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Yeah, they are installed. I have the ATI Catalyst control center. I just reversed my steps and disabled Open GL  now everything is back to normal. I wish I could get the 3D cube desktop



maybe, you could try something like this to check whether OpenGL is enable

```
glxinfo | grep -i opengl
```


```
fglrxinfo
```


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 28, 2012)

temp02 said:


> Do you have "Window Decorations" on (also on Compiz config)?



Yes, it's checked. Even though I disabled Open GL, I went back into Compiz settings and found that it was check along with: Place Windows, Snapping Windows, Grid, etc.

I really want the Desktop Cube effect, but it seems when I install the restricted drivers for my video card, things go bonkers


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 28, 2012)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Yes, it's checked. Even though I disabled Open GL, I went back into Compiz settings and found that it was check along with: Place Windows, Snapping Windows, Grid, etc.
> 
> I really want the Desktop Cube effect, but it seems when I install the restricted drivers for my video card, things go bonkers



Are you installing FGLRX from AMD's site or are you running "sudo apt-get install fglrx" to install proprietary drivers? I have FGLRX working fine on a 2600 XT, Mobility 3650, 4850, and 6870 granted I'm not using an old version of Ubuntu though. Is there a reason why you're running 11.04 and not 12.04 LTS or 12.10?


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 30, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Are you installing FGLRX from AMD's site or are you running "sudo apt-get install fglrx" to install proprietary drivers? I have FGLRX working fine on a 2600 XT, Mobility 3650, 4850, and 6870 granted I'm not using an old version of Ubuntu though. Is there a reason why you're running 11.04 and not 12.04 LTS or 12.10?




It was installed by clicking on the additional drives notification. Everything was fine until I tried to use compiz. Every now and then, when I open folders, it reverts back to compiz settings and I lose the maximize, minimize, and close button. I stumbled across a forum that offered a solution, but whenever I enter the command the terminal just sits there and I have to press Ctrl +C.  I tried 12.04 and 12.10 but I just cannot stand unity! 


Here's the command I ran in the terminal   metacity --display=:0 --replace


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 30, 2012)

GoFigureItOut said:


> I tried 12.04 and 12.10 but I just cannot stand unity!



Then you don't know what Ubuntu is all about. I don't like Unity either but I also have two 12.04 LTS installations without Unity in any way, shape, or form.

This is the lazy way to do this:
http://www.itworld.com/software/272614/use-gnome-classic-ubuntu-1204

I could help you out if you did a minimal installation with the packages you need to install but it will take a longer time and isn't for the faint of heart.



GoFigureItOut said:


> Here's the command I ran in the terminal metacity --display=:0 --replace



I recommend using Emerald if you're going to use Compiz. It looks nicer IMHO, but I'm not sure how stable it is nowadays. It used to be fine.
http://wiki.compiz.org/Decorators/Emerald


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it possible to install 12.04 over 11.04 without losing any files and settings? I'm a little apprehensive using 12.04 after the bad experience I had with 11.10. With 11.10, I had no video. At first, I thought it was a bad upgrade, but the same issue occurred with a clean install.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 30, 2012)

Not with how you want your machine configured, no. You would need to backup your stuff and know what to copy and what to restore after. I stopped using Compiz a long time ago, since I've gone the opposite direction and went minimalist.

i3wm


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 30, 2012)

Just to post a related experience, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 (Compiz default) with the latest recommended graphics drivers for Nvidia.  I wanted to play with the 3D Cube effect as well and used a good guide, so I installed CCSM (CompizConfig Settings Manager) and followed the instructions.  Well, after I was done having my fun (and being a bit annoyed with the way the cube was functioning), I decided to go to Preferences and reset to defaults.

It crippled Unity; no dash, no menu bar.  I couldn't even Ctrl + Alt + T to open a Terminal.

I would later come to find many people recommend against using CCSM at all; if you look, CCSM hasn't been updated since 2008 and Compiz has made some significant changes since then.

I attempted to recover the installation by going into recovery mode at the GRUB menu, but it still seems to behave weirdly.

The guy on this page with the highest rated answer sums this up pretty well (read the whole post):

Ask Ubuntu

I'm one who likes taking things apart, but it's rather difficult when you're trying to take something apart and you can't see what it is you're working with.  If you're completely ignorant of how Linux works, install a distro, then try and figure it out, you won't be able.  The average person isn't going to have a clue where to start.  So you open a terminal, then what?  You don't know the commands.  Reading through the available help files still doesn't provide you with much of anything.  From what I've gathered, the best way to go about learning Linux isn't to dive head first, but to read some books/articles/etc.  It's an off-topic rant anyway.


----------

